# Drunk



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I think I've indisputably recovered from DP. I am very drunk right now and have no adverse effects. There have been many times where I have felt DP free, but had it recur after drinking a lot. The last couple times I have felt the same drunk I felt before my DP. I think it's over for good. I don't think I could safely smoke weed again (I say that while drunk and my confidence is super high), but I am confident my DP is no more. I am so happy.

Mods, feel free to move to recovery stories if you deem appropriate.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

right on bro good to hear. sadly im drunk right now but im still dped, but i ant lettin this shit hold me back i had a wicked night met a fine gal, i try not to get too wasted but i like having a few beers fuck dp im not letting this shit stop me from having a couple pints and socializing like a normal person


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I went ahead and moved it to the Recovery Stories Forum! I hope things get clearer and clearer for you and each day you see success. I hope you can get a handle on maintaining a healthy lifestyle as you find peace within yourself.

Best of luck!

-Amina


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

nicewon said:


> right on bro good to hear. sadly im drunk right now but im still dped, but i ant lettin this shit hold me back i had a wicked night met a fine gal, i try not to get too wasted but i like having a few beers fuck dp im not letting this shit stop me from having a couple pints and socializing like a normal person


What do you feel when you're drunk? And what are your thoughts? If you are not comfortable saying it publicly on the forum, PM me. I will help you the best I can. I have been to hell and back with DP so don't feel shy.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> What do you feel when you're drunk? And what are your thoughts? If you are not comfortable saying it publicly on the forum, PM me. I will help you the best I can. I have been to hell and back with DP so don't feel shy.


i dunno hard to say since im not drunk right now and my memory is shit so i cant really remember how it feels like maybe ask me this weekend ill tell ya lol


----------

